# breeding male and female corn snakes and viv with excessories for £175



## GeorgeS

two corn snakes that have layed 19 eggs in the past two years. one is 7 and the other is 3. have had the female since i was 7 and bought it up with humans so is really tame. neither have ever struck for me. both eating well. 7 years is eating medium mice and the male is eating small mice. Female looks skinny in pic because she recently layed 9 eggs. comes with 3 foot glass tank, hide, artificial leaves, log, big hide/brank which they love to climb on as well as hide.
please e-mail [email protected] for more info. thanks

Female- Amel

Male- Carolina


----------

